# My Candycane



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

*My Candycane -- Crystal Red Shrimps*


----------



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

Very beautiful CRS!!!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Beautiful shrimp, Mossman -- thanks for sharing!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice colors on these CR's... _Where did you get these guys?_


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

Thank for the compliments. 

trenac,
They are Japanese strain CRS, some of them in the pictures are second or third generations. I dont think any of the shop in USA will import such quality because of high price and demand, your spouse will think that you are insane to buy such shrimps at the price.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Frank Greco has them on sale at the freshwater shrimp farm for $5 each.
http://www.franksaquarium.com/freshwatershrimpfarm.htm

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

DelawareJim said:


> Frank Greco has them on sale at the freshwater shrimp farm for $5 each.
> http://www.franksaquarium.com/freshwatershrimpfarm.htm
> 
> Cheers.
> Jim


Same species...but no where near the quality of the shrimp mossman has.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Man, those are gorgeous! 

Also I'm dying to know how much they are and where I could get CRS of that quality. 

Thanks, Bill


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Every man has his price. I wonder what Mossman's is?  

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Mossman

Gorgeous ! Thanks for posting and sharing! Looking forward to seeing them REALLY soon ... hehehehehe

Cheers


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very nice CRS. Top quality...mossman ...Also he is very informative with the shrimps


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes, he certainly is ... but still love his shrimps !


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

I am going to tell you how much they worth in Japan. I hope you wont fall of from your chair. 









This type is called near sun (if u look from top u will see a circle if it is a sun), it is US$200. (20,000Yen)









This type is V Band, costs $150 (15,000Yen). The tail is white can cost more.









The front one, tiger tooth, $US80 to $US100.

I know that to many, they are a tiny shrimp what make them worth so much, the answer is in the scarcity of the pattern. The higher the grade (large portion of white and thicker of white), the lesser number they are, the more different to get better offsprings, so the price at higher grade just grow exponentially.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Give it a year or so and the price will drop drastically. This is basic economics at work since many people are going to enter the market (buy quality ones just to breed and sell). If I knew how to raise shrimp I would buy a 55 gallon tank and throw a whole load of plants in there to create a perfect environment. I would buy the highest quality shrimp, feed them, talk to them and care for them. In a few months my small colony would turn into a town filled with shrimp. At that point I would sell, sell and sell more. The cycle would continue since the people buying my shrimp would probably do the same thing. Like I said, give it a year and these things will probably be half price if not less.

Very nice looking shrimp by the way. If I were you I would sell some while the price is high. I don't think these will go up in price, they will depreciate as time goes on.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

On paper that idea is great. But grade S+ do not breed very well. An easy indicator of top grade is on the middle red band. If the white bleeds through the lower portion, it's a very high quality shrimp. I don't see prices for these guys dropping much in the future at all. Grade S to A are quite affordable already. A few of our forum mates (vinnymac) have some A-S grade ones.


----------



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

Those are some nice looking shrimp. I was expecting like hundreds :/. Is it possible to breed high grade from low grade CRS? and are there grade levels for normal bee shrimp like the black one you have on the first post? I am thinking about purchasing some bee shrimp so more info will help  Anyways, great shrimp pics.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, great photos! 

I hate to ask a stupid question, but why is the shrimp in the bottom photo black, rather than red?


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

I tend to agree with SnyperP on the price vs grading in near to perpahs mid term, as the higher the grade, the much less chance they will breed true, the price will not drop drastically. From a breeder point of view, he/she would want to keep the offspring of the higher grade ones to breed more higher grade and high-higher grade as the genes got refined.

balloon fish,
It is possible to breed bee shrimps to look like what is mine except it is black, but my estimation is you will need 10 years if you start from very raw bee and if you jump start at bred ones which has quite nice pattern, that will cut your time down alot.

The grade of the bee in my first post is a S, a very thick (intensity) white S. This type of white will not fade even if you turn of the lamp, it is not so common among the S.


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

JanS,

Black and red are the same species with dominant and recessive genes. I am keeping some black to refine black grade using higher grade S genes, I like black one a lot. It is not easy to buy black with higher grade, so I have to work on them by my own.


----------



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

wow... ok so if i managed to get one really nice bee shrimp and throw it in a mix of lower grade, lets say the lowest grade. Will it be possible to breed out some high grade ones also? its just the probability is lower right? hopefully i get some mid grade ones but since i'm in the US i doubt it'll be that high.


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

balloon_fish said:


> wow... ok so if i managed to get one really nice bee shrimp and throw it in a mix of lower grade, lets say the lowest grade. Will it be possible to breed out some high grade ones also? its just the probability is lower right? hopefully i get some mid grade ones but since i'm in the US i doubt it'll be that high.


If you aim is to breed quality rather than quantity, keep the high grade one by its own. I dont think there is anyone selling high grade bee shrimps in USA. What you can do is get some bee shrimps and some high grade CRS to cross them, since black is a dominant genes, it is easy to get bee shrimps. Understand that it is still very difficult to get S grade in the US, but some members already has S grade, wait for 3 months or so, they will have some A and S for sales.


----------



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

i'm probably not gonna be aiming for quality, just try to get some cheap bee shrimp  can't afford those high grade shrimps, if i had the extra money i'd invest in a pressurized co2 system and more tanks


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

With the confusing of names arise from naming convention, improper ID and a number of species that look alike, you may want to take a closer look at what you are buying is indeed bee (diamond) shrimp before paying. Other speces of bee look alike shrimp may cross with CRS and the offspring look yuck !


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

JerseyScape said:


> Give it a year or so and the price will drop drastically. This is basic economics at work since many people are going to enter the market (buy quality ones just to breed and sell). I don't think these will go up in price, they will depreciate as time goes on.


the price will drop...it has already happened here in singapore. These shrimp have been around for about 2 yrs on the market already (i mean public easy access availability..everywhere rampant kind of availability) and since then the price has dropped. HOWEVER, dont expect a drastic price drop. They are still expensive shrimp in my opinion. Currently you can get S-grades for about $40US and A-grades for about $5-6US. Big price difference.. i doubt S-grades will fall anyless precisely because they are so hard to find and breed. A-grade ones on the other hand... well...


----------



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

mossman said:


> With the confusing of names arise from naming convention, improper ID and a number of species that look alike, you may want to take a closer look at what you are buying is indeed bee (diamond) shrimp before paying. Other speces of bee look alike shrimp may cross with CRS and the offspring look yuck !


i am going to be ordering them from a guy so it is going to be a bit of a risk but i've ordered from him before and i've always heard good things about his services. Hopefully it really does turn out to be bee shrimp.


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

JerseyScape said:


> Very nice looking shrimp by the way. If I were you I would sell some while the price is high. I don't think these will go up in price, they will depreciate as time goes on.


It is true the price will depreciate for that grade, I need the very high grade one to breed the even higher grade. I am getting a 4 or 5 feet tank to house all the very high grade ones, and hopefully I can find some rare gems within the generations of breeding.


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Beautiful shrimp! A friend of mine gave a nice little talk about grading of the crystal reds. Very informative... just wished I could remember everything about the talk. He'll be giving the talk again at the NEC convention this spring. I'll have to take better notes this time.

Bailin


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

mossman,

I know this is off-topic but the first question that pops into my head when I look at your pics is: What kind of camera are you using? What are the settings like? Because damn, such amazing clarity for such tiny critters! Nice job!


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi raven_wilde,

I am using a Nikon 5400 with +1, +2 close up lens and a SB28 external flash. I use Macro auto mode, that's why I had a hard time white balancing them.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

So you use a flash? How do you eliminate glare off the tank's glass?


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

mossman said:


> Hi raven_wilde,
> 
> I am using a Nikon 5400 with +1, +2 close up lens and a SB28 external flash. I use Macro auto mode, that's why I had a hard time white balancing them.


Those are pretty incredible pictures for a camera in that price range ($300 US). Does it do as well for full tank shots? Can you show us a full tank photo if you have one? I hope this isn't going too far off original subject. If there's a mod out there let me know if I should post this on the photo forum.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, this mod thinks that we don't want to go too off topic, but because shrimp are so small, they present a difficult photo subject....so...maybe I'll start a new thread specifically for photographing shrimp.


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

*S Grade Tank*

3 months have past since the last update and this is how many S Grade tank look like:


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Amazing!!! How much do you sell them for?


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow, How long ago did you biy the parents? Seems like you have quite a bit of high grade beauties!!!!!1


----------



## dha300 (Sep 27, 2005)

wow great job


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

This is a thread of his shrimp and not a for sale thread. If people want to know if mossman sells his shrimp, send him a PM. I am sure he will gladly answer you.

Cheers,

Pedro


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

jdigiorgio said:


> Wow, How long ago did you biy the parents? Seems like you have quite a bit of high grade beauties!!!!!1


I am using high grade parents of below pics to breed them considered as SS grade. I have no patience to refine them from lower grade .


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

milalic said:


> This is a thread of his shrimp and not a for sale thread. If people want to know if mossman sells his shrimp, send him a PM. I am sure he will gladly answer you.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Pedro


Thank, Pedro.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I also notice bee shrimp in there.....are they breeding as readily as the crystal reds?


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

JerseyScape said:


> I also notice bee shrimp in there.....are they breeding as readily as the crystal reds?


They are the same species as CRS, in fact. Those are captivity form.

Wild bee/diamond shrimps do not breed as easily as CRS.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

How are they doing now? Any latest updates?

Cheers


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

To those saying price will come down, I would say they are wrong. We are talking about show quality specimens.

You have to understand there is a market and demand in Japan for very specific rare traits and pattern types. The rarer the pattern, the higher the price.

If you think those prices are high, you may not be aware of the market for show quality rare Koi, where it's not unusual for some specimens to go for as much as $20,000. (http://www.enkoi.com/koiForSale.php?c=14)


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

Yo mossman (fruitpie over at shrimpnow?)
Thats beatiful crs


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

amber2461 said:


> How are they doing now? Any latest updates?
> 
> Cheers


The right one is a wild caught diamond and the left is one of the best that product of wild caught diamond with S grade CRS. So I guess, you know why I didn;t keep them with my high grade CRS. 










But if you keep whole tank of wild diamond, they are very nice by its own, just dont compare with refined diamond or CRS.


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

ja__ said:


> Yo mossman (fruitpie over at shrimpnow?)
> Thats beatiful crs


Yes, ja.


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

Salt said:


> To those saying price will come down, I would say they are wrong. We are talking about show quality specimens.
> 
> You have to understand there is a market and demand in Japan for very specific rare traits and pattern types. The rarer the pattern, the higher the price.
> 
> If you think those prices are high, you may not be aware of the market for show quality rare Koi, where it's not unusual for some specimens to go for as much as $20,000. (http://www.enkoi.com/koiForSale.php?c=14)


Well, I agree with you on that, specific rare traits costs.  A CRS can cost $9 (I prefer to call them COS, O for orange) and can cost a few thosuand of USD.

Like for this, I paid close to S$1000 (US$625) from a Japan breeder, it has unique (actually not so unique now) sun pattern:


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

mossman said:


> Like for this, I paid close to $1000 from a Japan breeder, it has unique (actually not so unique now) sun pattern:


     
Wow, I thought I was shrimp crazy :wink:


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

mossman,

Great shrimps. Thanks for your contributions with your knowledge on the CRS shrimp. You have some amazing specimens.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

Holy crap!!!
You paid over $600.00 US for a shrimp.
Wow, they sure are pretty.


----------



## mia55gallon (Mar 1, 2006)

*nice.*

nice....


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey, everyone, this is my latest collection. It is a highly refined bee shrimps. I hope it grow up to be a male. He will be a happy male with many female CRS to xxx with.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh crap look at the white spread on that shrimp! Is that a bit of red near it's tail? Hmmm...if you paid over $600 USD for that sun pattern earlier, then you probably paid over $800 for that bee shrimp


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

That bee looks wicked..


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

PlantsAndMe said:


> Oh crap look at the white spread on that shrimp! Is that a bit of red near it's tail? Hmmm...if you paid over $600 USD for that sun pattern earlier, then you probably paid over $800 for that bee shrimp


This type is call mosura, white body, much more rare the sun pattern, sun pattern is getting common now, I can breed them quite easily, the price has dropped. I am trying to breed white body, I know it is not easy, even not so common in japan.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

good luck! thats awesome.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Love the picutres, it just makes you want to get some


----------

